# DALIAN | Orix Towers | 207m x 2 | 42 fl x 2 | T/O



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.08.18








by Adam_Don on 500px








by Adam_Don on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @kanye, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-14 by jiangdawei


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500 are there updates?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500 are there updates?


No updates on Gaoloumi since last post


----------

